# Eclipse EE langsam/stürzt ab



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

Abend zusammen,

ich hab mir heute Eclipse Europa EE und Tomcat 6 gezogen. Beides entpackt und Eclipse gestartet. Hab mir einen Server angelegt und wollte mal testen, ob auch alles korrekt funktioniert. Das tut es auch. Aber irgendwie ist die IDE verdammt langsam und beansprucht öffters eine CPU vollständig. Ab und na stürzt Eclipse auch einfach ab oder bringt einen OutOfMemoryError. Das passiert eigentlich nie beim Tippen, sondern immer wenn ich z. B. ein neues Projekt, eine JSP, ein Servlet, ein Server oder sonstwas anlegen. Manchmal auch bei der (grotten langsamen) Code-Vervollständigung.

Selbes verhalten auf zwei Systemen:

- Pentium IV HT 3,8 GHz, 3GB DDR RAM, Win XP Prof., JRE 5/6
- Core Duo 1,83 GHz, 1GB DDR RAM, Win XP Prof., JDK 5

Das es am Tomcat liegt kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da der ohne Probleme weiter läuft und selbiges auch bei der Einbindung von JBoss auftritt. Außerdem läuft auf dem 1. Rechner der RAD 7 mit WAS 5/6 ohne Probleme, was leicht höhere Anforderungen haben sollte  .

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke!

[edit] so und ich versuch jetzt mal nen Titel zu finden, der auch aus spamschutztechnischen Gründen gewählt werden darf :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Okt 2007)

Ich würde auf den Dauerbrenner PermGen-Size tippen.
trag in deine eclipse.ini -XX:MaxPermSize=128m ein (und Xmx auch auf einen sinnvollen Wert).


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Hi wildcard,

danke für deine Antwort. die MaxPermSize stand bei mir per default sogar auf 256M. Den Xms habe ich bereits am Anfang auf 256m erhöht - sry das hätte ich evtl. noch anmerken sollen.

[edit] Achja, Xmx steht auf 512


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Siehe auch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic56922_eure-erfahrungen-eclipse.html


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis. Einen Fehler in meinem Code kann ich ausschließeh, da es (wie bei dir auch) direkt von Eclipse und nicht von Tomcat kommt. Habe auch das Selbe Problem mit JBoss, aber ich werde deine config mal testen. Danke!


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

Hm, nen Abstürz habe ich zwar bis jetzt nicht mehr, es ist aber trotzdem noch grottig langsam. Trotzdem danke!


----------

